# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  نحوه فارسی سازی نرم افزار ویندوزی

## EDRIS0131

*با عرض سلام خدمت همه ی بزرگواران*

امیدوارم سوال رو در جای نامرتبطی پست نکرده باشم

** اگر مدیران میبینند مرتبط با تالار نیست خواهشا به جای حذف , انتقالش بدن به تالار مناسب **

دوستان در حال چاپ کتابی هستم در ضمینه مهندسی عمران ( کتاب آموزش یکی از نرم افزار های عمران هست )

این نرم افزار به 8 زبان دنیا ترجمه شده و من هم دوست دارم این نرم افزار رو فارسی کنم !
با تیم سازنده نرم افزار مکاتبه کردم , استقبال خوبی کردن از این کار ما.
ولی خوب تمام سوالاتشون این بود که آیا منافعی براشون خواهد داشت یا نه ؟؟
و به هیچ وجه راضی نبودن که نسخه کرک شده این نرم افزار رو استفاده کنیم....

من با شرکت های نرم افزاری مثل *پرنیان* و ... هم تماس گرفتم تا ببینم میشه یه قانون* کپی رایت* ایجاد کرد برای شرکت مذبور یا نه !
که انگار بی نتیجه بود :-(

این مطالب رو به شرکت خارجی همراه عذرخواهی بابت نبود قانون کپی رایت در ایران فرستادم.

البته هنوز جواب خاصی ندادن !
ولی خوب فکر نکنم جوابی بخواهند بدهند :-)

****
*حالا تو این فکرم که چطوری میشه این نرم افزار رو فارسی کرد؟
تا حداقل مهندسای ما راحتتر ازش استفاده کنند؟*

آیا نرم افزار خاصی هست برای فارسی سازی ؟؟؟
آیا نسبت به زبانی که برنامه نوشته شده فارسی سازیش فرق میکنه ؟؟؟

منتظر راهنمایی هاتون هستم
با تشکر

----------


## EDRIS0131

_دوستان بزرگوار , منتظر راهنمایی هاتون هستما_

----------


## EDRIS0131

به روز رسانی........

----------


## EDRIS0131

بروزرسانی مجدد........

----------


## Helpco

اسم برنامه چی ؟ بعد شما یک فارسی ساز اگه بشه مجا براش بنویس  چون بعضی برنامه فایل زبان نرم افزار یک فایل xmlکه کنار رنامه هست و  از ون برای زبان استفاده می کنه

----------


## EDRIS0131

اسم نرم افزار این هست ...
http://www.p30world.com/2863/%D9%86%...7%D8%B2%DB%8C/

تا جایی که من چک کردم فایل xml یا txt برای ویرایش نداره !!!!
حالا نمیدونم با چه زبانی نوشته شده...
من آماتورم....
البته نرم افزار هایی رو شنیدم که برنامه ها رو فارسی میکنند
با انها هم تا حالا کار نکردم
بازم ممنون میشم نرم افزار رو چک کنید و راهنمایی بفرمایید.
ب تشکر

----------


## typeman9

سلام 
مهندسی که انگلیسی را نفهمد  مهندس نیست . ابروی برنامه نویسان ایرانی و مهندسان ایرانی را بردی و همه را  ضایع کردی  . متاسفم . 
Resource    hacker
مدیران محترم  لطفا  این  پست  را حذف نکنید شاید بعضیها  بروند  کانون  زبان  انگلیسی تا نیازی به فارسی سازی  نداشته باشند .  متشکرم .

----------


## EDRIS0131

> سلام 
> مهندسی که انگلیسی را نفهمد  مهندس نیست . ابروی برنامه نویسان ایرانی و مهندسان ایرانی را بردی و همه را  ضایع کردی  . متاسفم . 
> Resource    hacker
> مدیران محترم  لطفا  این  پست  را حذف نکنید شاید بعضیها  بروند  کانون  زبان  انگلیسی تا نیازی به فارسی سازی  نداشته باشند .  متشکرم .



مهندس گرامی ! بزرگوار ارجمند !
 لطفا موارد زیر را در هنگام فعالیت در انجمن مد نظر قرار بدید.
!- اگر مطلبی نادرست باشد توسط مدیران خودکار حذف میشود - بنابراین به نظر نمیرسد شما اینگونه درخواست کنید.
2- معنی مهندس رو در دیکشنری سرچ کنید - مهندس بودن تنها بلد بودن زبان نیست.
3- بلاخره بنده نفهمیدم منظور شما اینه که من انگلیسی بلد نیستم؟ یا اینکه کاربری که بلد نیست مهندس نیست؟
4- این برنامه قرار نیست برای مهندسان فقط استفاده بشه - کاربرای این برنامه هنرجو های فنی و حرفه ای هم هستند و فکر نمیکنم همگی مسلط به زبان باشند.
5- اگر نیاز به ترجمه نیست حتما کشورهایی که این برنامه رو براشون ترجمه شده (مثل اسپانیا - ایتالیا و.. ) حتما مهندساش مهندس نیستند ! یا اینکه تیم توسعه دهنده نرم افزار از شما کمتر میفهمیده که ترجمه کرده

با تشکر /

----------


## hrvvv66

سلام دوست عزیز به من ایمیل بزن تا کامل راهنماییت کنم. متاسفانه بعضی از دوستان بجای راهکار به جزییات گیر میدن. اینکه یه نرم افزار فارسی بشود بهتر است یا استاد زبان ؟
www.hrvp6670@gmail.com

----------

